# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo allemaal

## Elizabet

Het is tijd om me ook even voor te stellen.
Beth is de naam ben 54 jaar en woon in de provincie groningen in een dorpje 5 km van de waddenzee.
Op 12 mei 2011 hoorden wij, na een ziekte geschiedenis van meer dan 20 jaar dat ik zeer waarschijnlijk een tumor heb in de dunne darm, de internist zei het is goed te behandelen zeer zeldzaam maar vaak zijn er al uitzaaiingen . Je gaat nu naar het UMCG afd oncologie waar collega prof. E de Vries de leiding heeft en specialist is in deze kanker. Mijn behandelende arts is medisch oncoloog Mvr A.M.E Walenkamp. We weten inmiddels nog niet waar de tumor zit, maar dat het ergens zit is te zien aan de drie tumor stofjes in mijn bloed.
De reden dat ik me aangemeld had hier was, dat ik begin dit jaar hoopte informatie te vinden over de klachten die ik had.

Deze ziekte heet NET-kanker. 
Na de eerste scan eind juni was er een te zien in de alvleesklier, maar de tunor is nog niet goed gezien 4 nov maken ze een pet/ctscan en hopen we meer duidelijkheid te krijgen. Er is ook geen duidelijkheid nog of er eventuele uitzaaiingen zijn.

Ik heb geen baan meer was verzorgende IG in een verpleeghuis maar in WAO sinds 2000 mijn lichamelijke belastbaarheid was toen 3 kg.

Ik weet niet of ik een link mag plaatsen naar mijn web log die ik sinds twee weken op het internet heb.

http://neuro-endocriene-tumor-kanker.blogspot.com/

Dat was het voor nu.
Hartelijke groeten Beth

----------

